# Lexan shelf to replace glass in fridge



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Ultrarunner2017 said:


> Hey guys;
> I have a TackLife mini-fridge purchased last June, which I use to keep my bottles of beer cold. The fridge can hold up to 48 bottles.
> I have the bottles arranged with 11 laying horizontally on a glass shelf, then another 24 bottles stood up on the lower shelf, which is split in such a way that the rear is plastic (part of the housing) and the front is glass. That shelf holds 24 bottles stood upright, with 12 of them standing on the glass and the other 12 on plastic.
> I am mainly concerned about the large glass shelf (approx 16in x 11in).
> ...


Might consider putting the plastic on top of the glass shelf. Also, cut the 1/4 inch stuff with a jig saw using a fine metal blade.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

Maybe switch to light beer? I’m sorry, I couldn’t resist. Now I want a beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Or try drinking the stuff so the fridge isn't always so full!



mark_kershner said:


> Maybe switch to light beer? I’m sorry, I couldn’t resist. Now I want a beer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

As mentioned, if you want to buy a piece of polycarbonate, just put it on top of the existing shelf. 

But how strong are the shelf supports ?

Table saw would be my first choice. Jigsaw second choice. But not a fine blade --- the trouble with cutting polycarbonate is that it will tend to melt on your blade. Being a little more aggressive on the cut can help a little to overcome that.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys;
I haven't looked too closely at the shelf supports, but will do so once the fridge is empty again, and before I refill it. You have a point there though, as I have seen the supports break on some cheap fridges.
I wouldn't stock the fridge so full, but with the pandemic, I'm trying to reduce the number of trips to stores - including for beer.

Why is putting the Lexan shelf on top of the glass a better idea than simply replacing the glass with the Lexan?

Unfortunately, I do not own a jigsaw. I used to, but not now. I have a reciprocating saw, and a circular (portable hand operated) skill saw.
I have seen people cut Lexan with a hot-knife, but I don't have that either.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Lexan will bend fairly easily if there is any weight on it so it's a poor choice. Tempered glass would be best. Any glass shop could order you a piece.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Isn't the glass that was supplied with the fridge tempered? I would seriously hope so.
That said, I guess I've never really measured the displacement of Lexan (polycarbonate) when under load. I would have thought 1/4 in Lexan would be rigid enough under my required load.
Whatever I decide to do, I think that eventually I will reduce the amount of beer I store in the fridge, so that only one row of 6 bottles is laid horizontally across the upper shelf.
After all, I don't have to buy so much beer at a time. My favorite beers are readily available at Total Wine only a few miles away.
I guess I tend to go overboard when selecting beers. If I had no financial limitations, I would probably buy and stock a dozen more brews - 6-packs of each. I also would have purchased a more expensive 'beverage fridge', but when I was shopping for a suitable fridge for my beer, I found those to be at least 30% more expensive.

Lastly, I do not absolutely need to store all of my beer in the fridge. I can (and do) keep some of it in the basement on a shelf. I have become somewhat OCD with my beers, and don't want to spoil the taste by allowing them to be stored in a (relatively) warm place for too long. During the winter, the basement probably won't get above 65 F or so, but during the summer, it can get up to about 80.
Still, the obvious solution has already been suggested: Don't buy as much beer.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The idea would be to just easily and simply add a little bit of strength. Which is probably all you need. No need to make this overly complicated or expensive.



Ultrarunner2017 said:


> Why is putting the Lexan shelf on top of the glass a better idea than simply replacing the glass with the Lexan?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

It's like layering 1/4" ply on top of 1/4" ply. No one says it's as strong as 1/2" ply (unless you laminate with glue or such), but it's certainly stronger than one layer of 1/4" ply.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

What do you think about using a reciprocating saw to cut the 1/4 in Lexan? And if I were to use that saw, which blade would be best? The fine-toothed metal cutting or the medium-toothed general purpose blade?
Thinking about what was said about the jigsaw blade, I would think the general purpose blade would work better than the finer toothed one.
Or, perhaps the Skil circular saw would work? The only blade I have for it is the one that came with it; a general purpose blade.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Maybe the fridge, or another similar, has a wire shelf you could use.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

^^^ or some kind of grill grate, which come in a ton of sizes?

Would not use a sawzall on lexan. Too much risk of shattering.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

If all you have is a skilsaw, use a plywood blade mounted backward. You could also use an abrasive blade (for metal or concrete). I typically cut it on a table saw with a carbide laminate blade and just feed slowly.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

ChuckTin said:


> Maybe the fridge, or another similar, has a wire shelf you could use.


That was my first choice, but I couldn't find anything to fit on Amazon or a DIY store. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

Here is some excellent advice on cutting 1/4" Lexan with a circular saw.




I have done this successfully using a circular saw on 1/4" Lexan.


----------

